# Winch mount



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so imma going to post a pic of a place were i want to put a 2000 lbs winch and i want to know if it will be strong enough to hold and not bend im going to mount it to plate steel and have it welded in there here are the pics its the v looking part of the frame about the front diff 



















right above the cross bar .


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it'll be good enough. you might wanna add a crossbar of two on it on the sides.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

What do you mean a cross bar . explain .. I know im gonna get a piece 1/4 Steel plate and what not . and weld it in there and mount the winch . Is that a goood idea . or add more cross members . Maybe photoshop the pic or something .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Help !!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone else know if this would be a strong point to mount a winch .


----------

